# 2nd Annual Christmas Gift Giveaway



## kosei (Dec 16, 2010)

*THE PRINCE HALL MASONIC FAMILY*​*of Texas and Its Jurisdiction*​*2nd Annual Christmas Gift Giveaway*​*Saturday, December 18, 2010 ​11am to 2pm​The Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Tx.​3433 Martin Luther King Frwy ​Children 16 years and under must be present to receive their toys or gifts.  ​Accompanying parent(s) MUST have a photo ID.  Line-up will start at 10am.​You may call Mr. Robert B. Calloway at 972.223.0270 to get more details regarding this event.​Toys and gifts will be distributed until they are all given away to Fort Worth residents.​​​​​​​​​*


----------



## JTM (Dec 16, 2010)

Looks like a great event.


----------



## poppatattoo (Dec 16, 2010)

Dropped my toys off this morning. Hope to see some smiles on Saturday.


----------



## rhitland (Dec 18, 2010)

nice job bro.s


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Dec 19, 2010)

Keep up the good work my brothers. My boss was sent to Texas this year if things go in the right order I will be sent to Texas next and I will visit as many lodges as time permits.


----------

